# got hog problems



## Oak bottoms (Mar 22, 2015)

If you are having hog problems on your property and want them gone or just cut back give me a call 7069518433


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 22, 2015)

What methods do you use that most people on the forum (hunters) dont already use?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Mar 23, 2015)

You can make a hog problem disappear?


----------



## Oak bottoms (Mar 23, 2015)

No you can not but u sure can push them away from a place


----------



## Oak bottoms (Mar 23, 2015)

And no other method I run silent dogs not open dogs I catch them I just don't chase them around in circles


----------



## Matthew1975 (May 18, 2015)

Silent is good , I know people want the hogs gone. I want a place to help do just that. I will trap them Orr dog them. Or both


----------



## cutty2704 (May 18, 2015)

Same here I love hog hunting . If need help free of charge . Pm me I'll give you my number


----------

